# New job



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Well folks, I managed to wrangle me a new job close to home. More money with less mileage. Hard to beat that combination. I'll be doing the same thing as I do now (store room management) with a litte more brain work involved in this one.

The one I'm currently doing is dead end and the lack of information that is shared is horrendous.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Good for you Fred!...$$$...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Way to go Fr3d, congrats !


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Congrats Fred!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats on the new job !!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Always a good thing when it's closer to home and more money............congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Congrats, Fred!!! Closer to home = more time to make slings & lanyards!!! The $$$ is icing on the cake...


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Good going, buddy! Sounds like a GREAT move.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Kudos on the employment upgrade.

:hunter:


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks guys. It seems like a great opportunity.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

congrats fr3d on the new job


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the improvement, the commute is usually the killer, extra $ is the bonus.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Congrats on the new job- Sounds like a definite upgrade!


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Congrats Fred! Glad to hear someone is improving their job situation. We hear so many bad stories about our economy and all, it's nice to hear a good one!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

More free time. Can't beat that.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks guys. Glen, I don't know about more free time....at least not right away. We'll be in the implementation stage for a little while so Ill be pretty busy. I'm sure once I have it up and running the way I want I'll have more.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

When things settle down, less travel means you might get in the woods before dark easier. Good luck.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Congrats on the new job!


----------

